# Biting Family Members, Especially Children



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you need a qualified behaviourist (someone who is fully qualified and experienced in canine behaviour, rather than simply a trainer - US based members will be able to tell you what qualifications and certification to look for). This behaviour has been going on for a long time, if she is 8 months, and it sounds as if it is getting worse rather than better. You need someone who can observe your family interacting with your pup, and support you all through the months of working on changing her behaviour. And I would act soon - if a child gets seriously bitten the consequences could be devastating.

In the meantime I would supervise all interaction between the puppy and the children very, very closely, and stongly discourage any running and chasing games - it sounds as if these are triggering a strong prey drive. Make sure the children understand how to stand still and be a tree, with hands safely out of reach. And I would be particularly concerned about the snapping after a long walk - could she be in pain? Or is she intolerant of being disturbed when she is tired?


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

My female as a pup was a bit like you describe. I never felt her bites to be aggressive in a mean way...but definitely a "demand" for attention/dominance. When ever I saw her getting over stimulated I put her in short time outs. Gradually she graduated from the kennel to a bed (I have a bed in most every room) and will go to "bed" on command. She is usually pretty good now (3 years) but still will do this aggressive behavior to "get in your face" with company if I'm not looking. We are still working on that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily was a lot like you described when she was young. We don't have kids in the house, but she did ruin jackets and the like. Her biting wasn't mean spirited but it was over the top excited and crazy annoying behavior. She never broke skin except for a couple of scratches from being grazed by puppy teeth.

Since your family has lots of dynamics to it I agree that a behaviorist consult sooner rather than later will be a good way to get things under control. Having a childhood dog should be a source for later life happy memories, not stress.

For myself with Lily I had an epiphany one day that I was part of the problem with her over the top behavior. I would come home and act happy to see her on the outside but on the inside I was all stressed out about what she was going to do. I made a conscious effort that day to make my internal feelings match my external demeanor. Rather than going into the house ready to fend off her nutty jumping, lunging and clothes grabbing, I took a little walk down the block and made a real effort to shed the stress of my work day and anticipation of bad behavior for my girl. Well, it was like a miracle! She was enthusiastic that I was back, but we had a nice hello without any lunging and grabbing of clothes, etc. You can't lie to your dog about how you are feeling. If you and your family are worried on the inside Korra knows it for sure. I think that may be exacerbating your problem.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are some resources for you if you choose to go the behaviorist route to get help with Korra. Doggy adolescence can be a very trying time, even with a good training foundation behind you. Hope you can locate the right professional to help guide you. Good luck! :clover:
Directory of Certified Applied Animal Behaviorists ? Animal Behavior Society: Applied Animal Behavior
Find a Board Certified Veterinary Behaviorist « ACVB


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the thoughtful replies.

Her behaviour is DEFINATELY not mean spirited and it mostly has improved. Snap is not the right word although I am not sure what is. She has not broken skin since she got her adult teeth

To be honest it does not stress me out when I come home (I actually love being greeted by her, jumping and all, she is pretty gentle at that point), the only time I get nervous is if we are around new children and pretty much will not let them touch her or at this point come to the house. I also get a little nervous when she comes charging at me outside in the yard. I am her favorite person so I know she is not trying to hurt me she is just happy and excited I decided to join her. After long walks she seems overstimulated. Which is strange since I was walking her to get the ya yas out.

She seems to treat MOST of the kids like fellow puppies. The kids really do love her. Two are almost adults from her perspective, the one she seemed to be trying to dominate was my little daughter who is the size of a 6 year old (actually 9). In puppy class we really worked on my daughter being more assertive and that seems to have helped ALOT. I have also encouraged her siblings to treat her with more respect so that Korra does not view her as low man in the pecking order


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can tell you love Korra and that she has lots of fun energy. I was struck by how similar she sounds to Lily at that age and for me understanding my role in why she acted the way she did was very instructive for me and changed our relationship much for the better. Make sure your walks are making her think as well as giving her physical exercise. Lily gets a better night's sleep out of having been made to think than from leash walks alone.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Just a thought...maybe up Korra's "mental exercise" with puzzle toys, hide and seek/ "find it" type games and some trick training. Your youngest could help with the trick training (supervised of course!). It would probably be a fun, bonding experience for both poodle and child. I found I had to strike a balance with how much physical and mental exercise my poodle got as a pup. While I initially thought keeping him physically active would help him blow off steam and settle down, that backfired some and it was at times like having an over-tired child who couldn't settle and wasn't easily amused. Food puzzle games and hiding things for him to find really re-set his energy level to our mutual satisfaction! You'll find a way, I'm sure.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great ideas Chagall's Mom. I was thinking along those lines, but you were much more articulate than I was, oh wait, I just realized I never had any coffee today. ;(((


----------



## Saphire (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone.

I bought her the squirrel hiding thing and another hiding toy. She loved the squirrel one, the other one I am holding for a few days.

Lily,

They do sound similar. Just curious how she compares to a GSD. Those are my favorite breed (and collies although I know they are not as smart). I wanted a GSD but we have allergy issues. The poodle is working out really well as far as that

She is sweet and I love her. I realize my boys sometimes do get her riled up but then she takes it out on EVERYONE


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Saphire, I love both my dogs and do lots of things with both of them since they are both very smart, but they are really different. 

Working with Lily is like sailing an America's Cup yacht. There are lots of moving parts and split second decisions to be made but when it is good it is dreamy. I was at my obedience club today with her. We hung around to help the trainer who is there on Fridays close up since she is older and has some mobility issues. While I was waiting for her I took Lily in the ring and played with her. We heeled and while heeling I had her doing sits, drops and stands. Then I would call her to heel or to front. I did tons of direction changes and pace changes. She stayed with me spot on with no leash, no food, no toys, no need for corrections. Another of the people who was hanging around commented on how great it was to watch her and also how struck she was by how much Lily has changed since we first met each other. She used to be a notorious zoomies girl. She still has a silly streak in her and can be entertaining. I will never fail in an obedience ring and have people feel sorry for her. She loves to work for the pleasure of being with me.

Peeves like many GSDs is very serious. He has all the attributes you look for in a herding dog. He is very sensitive to and always scans his environment. Heeling with him is more like trying to turn the Titanic. He moves, but it takes time and you need to give him information much earlier than with Lily and he needs more time and space for things like sits and drops. He is unlike many GSDs since he is not aloof of strangers. He goes to BF's mom's nursing home all the time and is very well loved there. I actually think he does better at the nursing home than Lily because when there aren't other dogs around he is very laconic.

I could wish that the coat issues with GSDs were more like poodles. I don't mind intense grooming. I like the tubby time I spend with Lily and having her on the grooming table is a special bonding time. With GSDs all you have to do is look at them and hair falls out. We brush him, but it keeps coming all the time. If there are allergy issues they are definitely not on the hypoallergenic end of the scale since it is hard to keep up with the hair even if that is not directly what you are allergic to.

I like the look of a rough collie and I also like how shelties look, but my oh my the barking, it never ends! I don't know how their people cope.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Bite Bite Bite*

All puppies will bite and mouth everything in their lives.
They have no hands and they explore their environment with their mouths.
All domestic dogs need to be conditioned not to bite and mouth their humans.
With my latest dog, now 16months and a spoo, I had a hard time of it.
usually I have managed it in about 4 weeks. Grace required 4 months of constant "NO BITE" "NO BITE" with occasional light slap on the nose for the more aggressive nips. A dog that has not been so conditioned will always be a bite worry. Even now when she is aroused and playful I will occasionally have to say "NO BITE" but now she will obey instantly. As a puppy it was a trial.
Don't give up. Be consistent and continuous and have all your family help. Reward when applicable.
Eric


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Having both GSDs and a spoo I totally concur with everything Lily said. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I agree with fjm about getting a really good professional behaviorist. My sister had a dog that she kept making excuses for, and it ended up attacking their 10 year old son. All he had done was crawl to the TV to change channels. That dog ended up running their lives for years until it was too old to have the energy to go after people. It was absolutely adorable looking, which made it even worse. It attacked me one time while I was eating dinner. After that (for 11 years)I would only go to her home if the dog was kenneled before I got there and not let out till I left. 

If you can't have friends over for your children to play with the dog is definitely running your lives. Is that fair to your children? Is it safe?

You want to be able to have pets that everyone can feel safe around I am sure.


----------

